# Tree Stand K9 Hunting



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I have spent a lot of time calling in these two canines in brushy areas of Washington State. I have never heard of anyone trying this so I imagine it has no "street cred". If you are willing to spend a little more time on a predator hunting trip, do it from a tree stand! It really helps when small dogs are charging in and you can't see more than sixty or seventy yards max. I put out my decoys to where I hope they'll show up, and do light calling from there. I had a double off a pack of four the other day, then about an hour later - and a mile away, shot a nice red fox from his tree stump perch. I'm telling you guys, it's comparable to the difference in bringing optics when you're in the open. Give treestand hunting for coyotes a try, just once.


----------

